# Mantis tiller won't start



## ppeters (May 19, 2008)

I have a two year old Mantis tiller. Current status: The carb has been removed , soaked in cleaner overnight, reassembled. It then started with the aid of starting fluid and ran at idle for about five minutes. When I tried to accelerate it , it quit. Now it will not start, even with the aid of starting fluid. 
The hi-lo screws have plastic fittings on them so that they are only adjustable within about 100 degree range-so standard advice about how to start a two cycle engine (where to set the screws) doesn't work. Any help???


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like there is still a problem with the carburetor, you may need to install a rebuild kit. The diaphragms may need to be replaced as well as the inlet metering needle, could be sticking and not allowing fuel into the metering chamber.

This post should be in the 2-cycle section.


----------

